# Deleted Post?



## bookslover (Nov 23, 2006)

Okay, who's the wise guy who deleted my "World's Shortest Joke" post? Someone who's humor-challenged, obviously (sotto voce: "probably a Baptist")


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually, a former Baptist. If you look at the bottom of the post, it states who deleted and why (me; inappropriate content for the board). The humour was riding the line and had been reported to me.


----------



## Herald (Nov 23, 2006)

bookslover wrote:



> Someone who's humor-challenged, obviously (sotto voce: "probably a Baptist")



Who says that Baptists lack humor? I tolerate a board full of Presbyterians, don't I? I'd say that proves my sense of humor!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 23, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> bookslover wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says that Baptists lack humor? I tolerate a board full of Presbyterians, don't I? I'd say that proves my sense of humor!




  

As a former Baptist myself I have to say that many of my Baptist brethren have great senses of humor. Since I've been in the Reformed Presbyterian camp I've found out that It doesn't matter what camp one is in there are sourpuss
people that act like they've been baptized in vinigar and lost there best friend the day before yesterday.

May the Lord help us all to be able to laugh a bit. I know, speaking for myself I'm as dull as it gets humor wise I could use a funnybone transplant I guess.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't worry, Richard, I saw it earlier on and thought it was rather mild. I've always thought it interesting that overly sensitive/shielded, puritan types (of a certain stripe) will be so quick to take offense at something like that, and yet seem to have no problem with the fact that the Scriptures contain some outright "perverse" imagery along the lines of, say, a certain chapter in the Book of Ezekiel regarding two sisters. Oh, wait! I guess that I've never, ever heared a sermon (much less a lecture/bible study/Sunday school class/etc.) even mention that passage - not even as a proof text! The darker side of puritan prudery strikes again, even the teaching of the whole counsel of the Word has been stunted!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 24, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Who says that Baptists lack humor? I tolerate a board full of Presbyterians, don't I? I'd say that proves my sense of humor!



You could be a masochist Bill.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 24, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> You could be a masochist Bill.



Now THAT could be a little on the edge, for some...however, I find it funny.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2006)

Archlute said:


> Don't worry, Richard, I saw it earlier on and thought it was rather mild. I've always thought it interesting that overly sensitive/shielded, puritan types (of a certain stripe) will be so quick to take offense at something like that, and yet seem to have no problem with the fact that the Scriptures contain some outright "perverse" imagery along the lines of, say, a certain chapter in the Book of Ezekiel regarding two sisters. Oh, wait! I guess that I've never, ever heared a sermon (much less a lecture/bible study/Sunday school class/etc.) even mention that passage - not even as a proof text! The darker side of puritan prudery strikes again, even the teaching of the whole counsel of the Word has been stunted!



Yes, I've always thought this was an interesting phenomenon, myself. I guess someone saw the word "bra" in the World's Shortest Joke and came down with a case of the vapors...

As you say, the Bible is an extremely blunt book in places - much more blunt and honest than most of our translations of those various places, I dare say. 

I've never heard a sermon from Song of Solomon, and probably never will! But, in 30 or 40 years as a Christian, one will probably have been taken through John or Romans several times!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> bookslover wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says that Baptists lack humor? I tolerate a board full of Presbyterians, don't I? I'd say that proves my sense of humor!




This shows extremely good taste on your part!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 2, 2006)

Speaking of funny, I recently sent a copy of Chris Blum's fabulous "Scriptures Supporting God's Full Providence and Sovereign Ordination of All Events"

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=5966&highlight=scriptures+providence

He said he is looking forward to working through the verses but that right now he is doing a study in 2 John. He said he is doing a study in 2 John because his wife is using 1 John downstairs. I love that guy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I must add that when I saw the post "Can Baptists be Reformed?", I immediately thought "They _must_ know that the Lord has the power to do even that. If He can create a universe, surely He can reform a Baptist!"


----------

